# Maxon OD808 for bass?



## lewis (Aug 5, 2015)

I have a spare one of these OD's now as I replaced it for a VFE Focus which does the job i need better.

Will this work as a great bass OD?. Im trying to stop myself from buying the Darkglass B3K  so if this will get me most of the way then I will just use the Maxon instead.

Anyone have any experiences or sound clips etc?


----------



## TedEH (Aug 5, 2015)

I've put my bass through a TS9, and while it doesn't sound bad, it's not the same as a B3K or something like that. I found there was too much low end rolled off. Maybe you can compensate for this in one way or another, but if I could keep the low end clean and use the TS on just the high end, it would probably be much more usable.


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 5, 2015)

if you want some edge or distortion added to your bass tone, you will def want to look more into a bass overdrive or distortion for that aplication, guitar OD's shave off lows and bump mids usually meant for guitar. not to say that there probably aren't guitar pedals out there that don't add somehing in a good way for bass, just usually bass pedals are made so that it doesn't add or subtract from your bass tone in an undesrieable way

also you probably don't NEED a darkglass, but they do sound ....ing fantastic


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Aug 5, 2015)

I have a "making of" video from one of the later Dark Tranquility CD packs in which they're using the od808 to track bass. Sounds great for recording, maybe not good for live since it does take out the balls.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 6, 2015)

I think it would work with a bi-amp rig, or if you had a way to split the dry and effected signal (for example). On it's own, I think it would cut too much low end.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 6, 2015)

Only if you can blend the clean signal back in.


----------

